# Kinetik went dead...can I bring it back?



## bigjae1976 (Jun 21, 2007)

I've got a HC2000 that went dead while my car was being stored. Can I bring it back to life? Or do these AGM batteries die once they go dead once?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

try to PROPERLY charge it, odyssey has a good tutorial on their site I believe.


----------



## bigjae1976 (Jun 21, 2007)

Are you referring to this?

ODYSSEY Batteries - Chargers


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I read a PDF once on what they recommended, their site has been updated since then, there is however a list of approved chargers on the FAQ section.

The thing I read involved math and charge rates as to not hammer smaller batteries too hard.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

Kinetik has a charger called Kinetik KIBC12-35. It has a battery reconditioning feature
Kinetik KCIB12-35 Battery Charger Review - SSA Car Audio Forum


----------



## bigjae1976 (Jun 21, 2007)

Cool, thanks! I probably need to get one. My BMW eats batteries.


----------

